# "Fuel Saver?"



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

I found this article on the internet. Is this another "electric turbo" phenomenon? It sounds cool, if it works.

http://www.ew9j.net/?axel=36


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Read my text:

"Only ricers would buy that"


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

it is supposed to be one of the biggest scams right now. It will do, like, nothing for your car. I don't even know what it is supposed to do for your car; I mean specifically what it changes... er...... you know what I mean

it goes right up there with the tornado....


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

I am part of Team N.I.O..... one of our members... who ownes a performance parts shop by the way..... they did a huge research on the product to see if they wanted to sell it.... the part did absolutely nothing to the car.... if it did anything it weighed the car down... and thats about it..... i say we buy em and sue the shit outta of em for false advertisement.... i mean come on... 27%... thats insane


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

OMFG!!! That is the shittiest thing I've ever seen! Why oh why haven't these guys been shut down? Isn't there an anti-snake oil law in the US? That's a load of bull crap.



> *Due to the vast vanity of engines, we can only generalize and rely on the reports from our users world wide that are reporting up to 27% improvement...*


vast vanity?



> *Car manufactures are running tests on the FUEL SAVER, but since they are in the
> business of selling cars, they really focus more on design and safety features,
> rather then improving fuel mileage. Is it normal that after 50 years, large trucks (18-wheeler) are still getting 5 to 6 miles per gallon? Of course performance and comfort features have improved over the years, but fuel economy hasn't really improved the way it should. *


their focus is on design rather than improving fuel mileage? hmm... let me see... who here is producing less hp at the same mpg as those old 60's engines? hilarious...

sorry, it's just so much fun reading this sh*t...


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

........OMFG I WANT THIS. ITS A PRETTY(ugly) YELLOW BOX THAT ZIPTIES TO MY FUEL LINE WITH WHAT LOOKS TO BE 2 WEAK ASSED MAGNETS. 

......wondering why you would need magnets on a fuel line? for the same reason as those magnetic braceletts people wear of course............


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i'd rather have that tornado thing in my car then this thing. atleast the tornado is metal and not plastic.


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

I'm surprised GM isn't suing their asses into extinction!


----------



## alexburke21 (Aug 19, 2002)

One of their test vehicles: "2000 Jeep Grand Cherokee 4.7 Liter V-TEC 8 Cylinder Engine"

Haha, it actually says V-TEC Jeep cherokee. Someone let me know if Jeeps actually have something called V-TEC


----------

